
The Constrained Directional Enhancement Filter in AV1 - KwanEsq
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/06/av1-next-generation-video-the-constrained-directional-enhancement-filter/
======
kibwen
The author, monty, is an inspiration for his ability to patiently break down
and explain deep topics. It's a rule that every time something of his hits HN
someone must post a link to the following video of his, as a benchmark of
quality for other technical presentations:
[https://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml](https://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml)

~~~
aw3c2
I saw the title and thought "I hope it's by monty", then I saw the domain and
was a bit sad, then I clicked and it was a miracle!

------
megaman821
Is that directional effect used on the Sydney harbor available as a Photoshop
plugin? I like the affect it produces.

~~~
xiphmont
Ha, many people have asked for that :-) I jokingly suggested we should go get
some VC and launch a plugin company...

------
markdog12
Some sample videos would be nice, preferably 4K (both Firefox and Chrome
support it via flags)

Update: I have found some YouTube videos serve AV1 when using Chrome Canary
with AV1 flag set. To check, right click video > Stats for nerds

Haven't found 4K one yet...

~~~
AndrewUnmuted
AV1 encode times are, compared with h264, very slow. Encoding 4k video on a
dual socket Xeon server of 30min in length took almost four days last time I
tried. That's probably why you can't find much yet.

~~~
BurningCycles
Yes, now with the bitstream finally frozen I'm hoping we'll see a flurry of
effort in optimizing aomenc.

I'm also hoping there will be a future xAV1 encoder from the x265 developers,
a while back a spokesperson for them over at the Doom9 forum said that they
will go where the market goes, and from the looks of it, AV1 will eventually
become the new de facto video codec on the internet (which is currently h264).

~~~
AndrewUnmuted
> AV1 will eventually become the new de facto video codec on the internet
> (which is currently h264)

As much as I would like to agree with this, I think we should expect H.264 to
be the de facto codec for quite a while longer. Consider the following:

* An industry research group's 2017 survey [0] showed us that most users still only stream at 720p and that will probably not change in the immediate term. When 4K is the norm, we'll have a glaring need for AV1.

* That same Harmonic 2017 survey also showed that most distributors don't plan to leave H.264 because it is serving their needs just fine.

* x264 only got to where it is today after nearly 10 years of active development. I remember how painful it was to encode H.264 with open source tools in the beginning. Most distributors will not want to take the plunge immediately into AV1 until x264-style stability and acceptance are imminent.

[0] [http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-
Ar...](http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-
Articles/Survey-The-Impact-of-Apples-HEVC-Adoption-122654.aspx)

~~~
TD-Linux
AV1 isn't just for 4K, though. Netflix recently showed a demo of 720p AV1 at
only 200kbps. It should massively improve the low end - in fact, maybe the low
end first because lower resolution streams are the fastest to encode.

